# Dodge Caravan?? For real? Yep!



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

One thing I really wish is that model makers would do more of what Jo-Han and MPC did in their days, and that’s make models of EVERYDAY cars. You know, the ones you see on the street, the ones we rode around in as kids, or drive our kids around in now! I know it’s nice to build your dream car, but most people have a lot more (hopefully good!) memories of their “family beaters” than they do of whatever dream Mustang-Vette-Mopar-Camaro-Trans/Am they would like to own.

That’s why I was so excited when I saw the * Lindberg 1996 Dodge Caravan* kit! Man, that’s an everyday beater if I’ve ever seen one! Not only that, but the Caravan is one of the longest running nameplates in Chrysler history, and one of the most important cars ever made, if you ask me. 

Check out my out of box review on this odd and rarely-seen kit at The Sprue Lagoon. You’re going to want to put on some loafers and a tennis sweater first, though, I think!


----------



## NTRPRZ (Feb 23, 1999)

We had a 1988 Chrysler Voyager that I wish had been kitted. I drove that minivan for 18 years, all over the US and Europe. In fact I think it was the first of its kind in what was East Germany: we were stationed there with the USAF when the Berlin Wall came down, and it gave us a chance to visit my wife's brother, who she hadn't seen in more than 20 years. 

I'm sure the sight of a 1988 Voyager driving through Burg bei Magdeburg was quite a sight -- it was so unusual someone stole the hood ornament.

I finally gave it up after it had almost 290,000 miles on it. A neighbor bought it and used it to transport local Amish farmers around (we live in rural Delaware). About a year after he bought it, the fuel pump leaked, the van caught fire and it was toast. 

But it was one hell of a car.


----------



## philo426 (Mar 4, 2009)

Very cool!i had this '97 Plymouth Grand Voyager until some texting girl totalled it in front of my house.Would not be hard to convert it!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Faust said:


> One thing I really wish is that model makers would do more of what Jo-Han and MPC did in their days, and that’s make models of EVERYDAY cars. You know, the ones you see on the street, the ones we rode around in as kids, or drive our kids around in now! I know it’s nice to build your dream car, but most people have a lot more (hopefully good!) memories of their “family beaters” than they do of whatever dream Mustang-Vette-Mopar-Camaro-Trans/Am they would like to own.


Amen to that! The only car I've ever owned that I could potentially build a 1/24 or 1/25 scale version of was a 1966 VW Beetle (which Tamiya has kitted rather nicely), and that car has been gone for about 20 years now. Unfortunately, the "family beaters" aren't sexy enough for the big model producing companies and wouldn't generate enough profit (if any) for them.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

I did that kit years ago in as a John Force crew vehicle. I'd like to do it again with a V-10 engine.


----------



## Pete McKay (Dec 20, 2006)

Zombie_61 said:


> Amen to that! The only car I've ever owned that I could potentially build a 1/24 or 1/25 scale version of was a 1966 VW Beetle (which Tamiya has kitted rather nicely), and that car has been gone for about 20 years now. Unfortunately, the "family beaters" aren't sexy enough for the big model producing companies and wouldn't generate enough profit (if any) for them.


I saw a Revell 60's Beetle here for $15. 

http://modelcarsandmore.net/124__125_scale_model_kits/volkswagen

I was going to get it next week but if you have the car, go for it.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Pete McKay said:


> I saw a Revell 60's Beetle here for $15...I was going to get it next week but if you have the car, go for it.


Thanks, but I don't currently own a VW and I already have more than enough VW kits, so you're welcome to it. BTW, just in case you're interested, the Beetle in that kit is closest to a '68--the main differences are that the deck lid doesn't have the louvered vents that were present on the actual cars, and the kit has flared fenders which were not present on stock VWs.


----------



## slotto (Feb 9, 2010)

That's cool! I thought I was the only one to have one of those kits. :thumbsup:


----------



## SFCOM1 (Sep 3, 2002)

I happen to own a 2008 Dodge grand Caravan SE (Extended Back end). I love my van 128K miles and still in superior shape! :-D


----------



## Faust (Dec 1, 2012)

Wow, there does seem to be a lot of love for these things; more than I would have thought. 

Given that everybody and his brother seems to have had contact with the Caravans, I'm still surprised someone like Tamiya or Fujimi haven't made a nice, full-on kit of one.


----------



## 2.8powerranger (Dec 13, 2004)

Wanna see a real hoot,go to www.turbovan.net and watch the vids,,,the turbo caravans are plain wicked


----------

